# Survivor Finale Glitch?



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I noticed this morning that Sunday nights 8PM and 10PM Finale shows were not in my TODO list. Checked the FIND and both are there and marked, went into them and both say they are in the PRIORITIZER and set to record.

Tried to delete FIND going into it and using delete, it wouldnot search it. I deleted it using MARK AND DELETE.

OK, reset to see if it would fix it. Sort of did, one showed up in TODO but not the other.

Talked to 2nd level DTV, "George" said the engineers were aware of the problems and working on it. I felt much relieved 

So, we'll see Sunday night wheter the TODO list is right or the Series Link. 

Anyone else seeing the same thing?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ISWIZ said:


> I noticed this morning that Sunday nights 8PM and 10PM Finale shows were not in my TODO list. Checked the FIND and both are there and marked, went into them and both say they are in the PRIORITIZER and set to record.
> 
> Tried to delete FIND going into it and using delete, it wouldnot search it. I deleted it using MARK AND DELETE.
> 
> ...


ISWIZ, mine only shows the 8pm episode .........and had to manually add the 10pm showing. totally different than what you described. only the 8pm episode is in the "ToDo" but both have the record symbols in the guide.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

My R15 has the second programm (reunion show) on the to do list but not the final episode. The program guide has the multiple record symbol on it so it knows about it. My D* Tivo shows it will record both shows.


----------



## mvaneps (Nov 19, 2005)

This happens to me ALL THE FREAKIN' TIME. I hate this box. Mine doesn't have the 8-10 show in the to do list either but it does have the 10-11 show. It is in the prioritizer and it is marked to record on the guide. This probably happens to me 4 times a week. I never rely on this box. I check and set up a manual record for anything that is important to me. I will say it again, the r15 is a piece of crap. I can't wait to get the new R10's to replace mine.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mvaneps said:


> This happens to me ALL THE FREAKIN' TIME. I hate this box. Mine doesn't have the 8-10 show in the to do list either but it does have the 10-11 show. It is in the prioritizer and it is marked to record on the guide. This probably happens to me 4 times a week. I never rely on this box. I check and set up a manual record for anything that is important to me. I will say it again, the r15 is a piece of crap. I can't wait to get the new R10's to replace mine.


My Dtivo has all. Humm.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> My Dtivo has all. Humm.


so did my DSR 708 but that wasn't the issue


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Make sure you make the call to DTV to report it. Mine missed the 8 PM, got the 10. As I watch it live it didn't matter except to follow up my initial call that something was amiss. 
On the other side, a series I had set that had not been recording has suddenly picking up the correct shows. Maybe a good sign.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Per second tier technical support: " We have recieved many calls about the series data issues and the engineers are working very hard to get the problem resolved".

Again, I do notice some series that were not showing correctly now matching my TIVO box. While there are still errors thre are fewer there than last week.


----------

